# Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.



## HORICAN (18. Februar 2014)

*Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*

Hallo,

mein Fernseher ruckelt sobald ich über den VLC Player ein Bild gucke, was ich auf meinem Rechner wieder gebe.
Die ruckler treten meistens bei schnellen schwenks auf.
Es sieht eher so aus als wenn dem Rechner einzelne Bilder fehlen.

Ich habe momentan 2 Monitore an meinem Rechner und jedesmal wenn ich mal ein Film gucken möchte den Fernseher noch dazu.

Als Fernseher habe ich ein LCD Fernseher von LG.

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce gtx 770.

Kann es vielleicht sein das mein Fernseher Probleme hat da ein Monitor auf 120 hertz läuft ?


----------



## BlackCarlos (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*

Dein Problem kann darin bestehn , dass Du ne andere Szenenauswahl am Fenseher auswählen müsstest!!! Hab das selbe Problem bei meinem Sony,sobald Ich beim daddeln auf eine andere Szene ausser SPIEL klicke , ruckelt mein LED auch


----------



## HORICAN (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*

super hat geklappt ! hab jetzt auch die szene Spiel eingestellt und kurz reingeschaut und läuft viel besser sogar der input lag ist weg!!!
Danke


----------



## HORICAN (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*

Hey,

funktioniert doch nicht hängt jetzt immer noch sehr dolle ... und ist echt störend beim filme gucken noch jemand eine idee ?


----------



## DasRegal (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*

Hey,
Schalte mal den Fernseher über die Anzeigeeinstellungen von 60Hz auf 50Hz runter. 
Sollte helfen.


----------



## Nubian (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*

Ich hab das gleiche Problem....

Egal ob Stream oder lokale .mkv. Bei Kameraschwenks ruckelt es teils sehr störend. Vertical Sync hab ich ein und 50 sowie 60 Hz ausprobiert. Jeweils ohne Erfolg. Auch ein runtersetzen der Auflösung bringt keine Besserung.
Mein Rechner: Intel Quad Q9550, 4GB, Radeon 6850 1GB, Win7 Pro
TV: LG LE5500 37"
verbunden mit 10m HDMI Kabel

Hat jmd noch eine Idee?

Gruß
Nubian


----------



## Weltan (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*

Hier ist ein Programm, das Zwischenbilder erzeugt und so das Ruckeln beseitigt:
SmoothVideo Project (SVP) - motion estimated frame interpolation with any video player and frame doubling in real-time
Geht aber laut Liste nicht mit dem VLC Player.

Hier noch die Theorie zum Ruckeln:
Warum es bei der Wiedergabe einer HD DVD oder Blu-ray ruckelt! :: HDTV-PRAXIS :: Alles ber Blu-ray und High Definition


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fernseher - Bild ruckelt über HDMI.*



Weltan schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Programm, das Zwischenbilder erzeugt und so das Ruckeln beseitigt:
> SmoothVideo Project (SVP) - motion estimated frame interpolation with any video player and frame doubling in real-time
> Geht aber laut Liste nicht mit dem VLC Player.
> 
> ...


 
Wird leider nix nutzen.
Das Problem liegt am AMD-Treiber bei einem erweitertem Desktop.
Die einzige Lösung ist --> Bildschirm nicht "erweitern" sondern den TV als einzige Quelle aktivieren.
Mit WIN + P geht das ganz schnell.


----------

